# Mass shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary in Connecticut



## jollyjacktar

WTF is wrong with the world.   

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2248197/Sandy-Hook-elementary-shooting-29-dead-including-22-children-Connecticut-school.html

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2012/12/14/connecticut-school-shooting.html


----------



## eurowing

I cannot imagine the horror of the families. I tried to say more and express my feelings..... I can't. I just can't.


----------



## krustyrl

I'm absolutely mortified by such a cowardly act inflicted upon such innocence.  Lost a bit of faith today.....


----------



## jollyjacktar

They are saying the shooter went into the school classroom where his Mum was, she was one of the victims.  His Dad was found dead at their residence.  The second person captured in the woods his apparently are brothers.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I never have the words for this stuff...rest in the peace to all those taken from their loved ones today, and thoughts to all of those who are suffering the pain, loss, hurt and rage this...I don't know what to call it...

I thought these things could get no lower, but an elementary school??????????

RIP


----------



## Strike

My heart breaks for the family of those affected.

Hold your children close and tell them every day that you love them.


----------



## cupper

The latest information per NBC Nightly News.

The gunman killed 20 students and 6 adults at the school. One female (presumed to be his mother) was found dead at his home.

He was found dead at the school. There was confusion as to his identity, as he was carrying his brother's ID. His brother was located 80 miles away in Hoboken NJ. His brother indicated that the gunman had mental problems.

All of the weapons found at the school were purchased and registered legally by the mother.

</commentary on>

Christmas is now going to be a sad time of year for many people who had family and friends killed in this event. And the same for the survivors. 

Sometimes we forget that Christmas can be a difficult time for people who have suffered some sadness in their lives. 

Please, give a thought for anyone you may know who may be going through a difficult time this season. And hug you kids just a bit tighter tonight.

</commentary off>


----------



## daftandbarmy

Horrendous,

The big probelm, of course, will be deterring copycat maniacs. First Portland, now this place....

Cops across the US will be going nuts themselves right about now, I would guess.


----------



## Spanky

Heard about it at school this afternoon.  I teach 2 different Kindergarten classes for an hour each every day.  Are you friggin kidding me?  How could anyone?   Then the damn coward does himself in?  Those poor families, not just the ones that lost a little one, but all of those that lost their innocence. It just ain't friggin right!


----------



## ProtectAndServe

This is actually the 1st time in my 19 years of life of hearing about kids being murdered deliberately in a mass shooting.. Sick to my stomach and I could not hold in the tears. I mean I have a little sister, you see this and start imagining negative thoughts..


----------



## winnipegoo7

ProtectAndServe said:
			
		

> This is actually the 1st time in my 19 years of life of hearing about kids being murdered deliberately in a mass shooting.. Sick to my stomach and I could not hold in the tears. I mean I have a little sister, you see this and start imagining negative thoughts..



Try here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rampage_killers:_School_massacres, many dead kids of varying ages. And don't forget about the kids dying everyday around the world from war or poverty. I'm sure plenty die everyday in say Syria.


----------



## brihard

I remember Dunblane when I was living in England... It seemed so anomalous at the time.

These days when there's a mass shooting (particularly in the U.S>) I find myself disgusted by the details, but no longer in any way shocked that it happened.


----------



## yakherder

Also today (Friday), in China, 22 children and an old lady were injured in a knife attack.  There were, fortunately, no deaths.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-20723910
Bad day to be a kid at school between the ages of 5 and 10 no matter which side of the world you live on I guess.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

While the Sandy Hook is likely the worse mass shooting of school children in U.S. history, it is not the worse mass killing of school kids. That record goes to the killing of  38 elementary school kids in Bath Township, Michigan, on May 18, 1927. The difference is that there is instrument of killings were bombs not firearms. 

h/t  The Chaos Manor


----------



## cupper

What I am finding somewhat different in the punditry world this time around is not the call for gun control laws and measures (it is still there), but rather the start of a call for looking at the mental health side of the equation.


----------



## Jarnhamar

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> And _don't forget about the kids dying everyday around the world from war or poverty._ I'm sure plenty die everyday in say Syria.



You're one of those people huh?  :


----------



## Pieman

A common thread in many of the mass shootings has to do with the shooter feeling victimized by and institution or group of people (workplace, school shootings). Or they attack a larger sector of society in attack against the community they are part of. Those would be more random and wide spread styles of shootings. 

If this concept holds true, the shooter in Connecticut either has some kind of connection to the school where the people there made him feel victimized. Or, he choose the school randomly as in his mind to cause the most harm to society as possible. I'm wondering which one it was. 

Those calling for gun control, it appears that this young fellow would likely have nothing on the books that would have indicated he was a problem of any kind. As for his mental health, I am curious to find out if there were environmental triggers pushing him to his limits, or if he just went severely mentally ill.

The shooters who do these things who are mentally ill, seem to have one thing in common. They seem to be the ones who don't kill themselves. I point to the recent movie theater shootings, and the wacko from Norway. Are there other cases of mass shootings where the shooter lived, and the shooter was not mentally ill? 

A really good documentary looking at postal worker shootings back in the 80s can be found here: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqHB4hVSHtE


----------



## PMedMoe

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> You're one of those people huh?  :



Never hurts to put things in perspective....


----------



## Jarnhamar

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Never hurts to put things in perspective....



So these parents should put things in perspective, kids die every day before the age of 1 from SIDS, at least they got to spend 5 to 10 years with their kids?


----------



## PMedMoe

Never mind....   :not-again:


----------



## Jarnhamar

It just seems like something very callous to say and not required.

It just sounds like the usually  segue into comments about_ "the illegal and unjust war in Afghanistan and Iraq where US drones are dropping bombs on children in Pakistan while they fight for oil (tm)."_

Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Sub_Guy

I find the whole event disgusting, what bothers me the most is that you can't prevent it, and it will happen again.  It's sad, but I don't even flinch anymore when I find out some nut shot up a mall/post office/McDonalds but when kids 6 and 7 years old are targeted and gunned down, I lose a little faith.   

It is the events that happen after the fact that drive me insane.  I know America always needs a "hero", it happens every time, the media seems to pick that one person who will be the "hero".   Beamer got 9/11, and now it is Victoria Soto, young, pretty, American girl who sacraficed her life to save others, the cynic in me thinks if she were unattractive and over weight we would be focusing on the Principal who reportedly lunged at the shooter, or any of the other staff who clearly were just as heroic. 

Then we get garbage like this in the media  _"A friend of Ms Soto wrote online: 'I talked to Vicki on Tuesday and she told me that she loved her 16 angels and never wanted to let them go."_  Why on earth would that come up in normal conversation, I don't buy it at all.

Just my cynical views on a crappy Monday morning.


----------



## PMedMoe

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> It just seems like something very callous to say and not required.
> 
> It just sounds like the usually  segue into comments about_ "the illegal and unjust war in Afghanistan and Iraq where US drones are dropping bombs on children in Pakistan while they fight for oil (tm)."_
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong.



No, not intended that way at all. 



			
				Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> It is the events that happen after the fact that drive me insane.  I know America always needs a "hero", it happens every time, the media seems to pick that one person who will be the "hero".   Beamer got 9/11, and now it is Victoria Soto, young, pretty, American girl who sacraficed her life to save others, the cynic in me thinks if she were unattractive and over weight we would be focusing on the Principal who reportedly lunged at the shooter, or any of the other staff who clearly were just as heroic.
> 
> Then we get garbage like this in the media  _"A friend of Ms Soto wrote online: 'I talked to Vicki on Tuesday and she told me that she loved her 16 angels and never wanted to let them go."_  Why on earth would that come up in normal conversation, I don't buy it at all.
> 
> Just my cynical views on a crappy Monday morning.



Cynical or not, I agree with you.  I'm already tired of the nonfactual BS on Facebook and will not even look at the news.


----------



## Maxadia

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Then we get garbage like this in the media  _"A friend of Ms Soto wrote online: 'I talked to Vicki on Tuesday and she told me that she loved her 16 angels and never wanted to let them go."_  Why on earth would that come up in normal conversation, I don't buy it at all.



Meh, it's quite possible for that to come up in a normal conversation.  We talk about our kids all the time to our friends and spouses, just like you mention work.  

Could definitely be sensationalized, but yes....we teachers do care about our kids.  Even if they drive us crazy a lot of days.


----------



## Jarnhamar

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No, not intended that way at all.



Sorry I meant Winnipegoo's post not yours. I read his post in a different context than yours thats all.


----------



## a_majoor

Of course the usual suspects are going to milk this tragedy for all its worth, and expect the usual rinse/repeat arguments for gun control (most of which ignore the fact that there has been gun control in place since the 1930's in both Canada and the United States, with very limited effect).

For anyone who argues that seizing firearms will prevent mass murder, contemplate this headline:



> Sabotage is behind the Bangladeshi factory blaze that killed 112, probe finds



http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/12/17/sabotage-is-behind-the-bangladeshi-factory-blaze-that-killed-112-probe-finds/

Whatever the answer is, it will have to do with fixig the mind of the killer, not the tools they use.


----------



## cupper

From Red Green's FB page



> I don't like to preach but I think we should all pray for the families in Newtown and hug the people we care about. I meet thousands of good honest decent people every year. *People are good. Life is good. Don't let the evil win*.


----------



## Thompson_JM

I feel this is a more appropriate picture. 







This should not turn into a gun control debate, nor should it become politicized. 

This should be about remembering 20 innocent lives taken too soon in a senseless attack. 

There are lots of other threads that can be started or added to for discussion of all the other crap that will swirl around this awful tragedy.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Tommy said:
			
		

> This should not turn into a gun control debate, nor should it become politicized.
> 
> This should be about remembering 20 innocent lives taken too soon in a senseless attack.
> 
> There are lots of other threads that can be started or added to for discussion of all the other crap that will swirl around this awful tragedy.


 :nod:


----------



## muskrat89

> Don't let the evil win.



I wrote a column for my Outdoor Site indicating that evil was the enemy here: http://www.fishcamphunthike.com/guns-again/blog-70/


----------



## Jarnhamar

Tommy said:
			
		

> I feel this is a more appropriate picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should not turn into a gun control debate, nor should it become politicized.
> 
> This should be about remembering 20 innocent lives taken too soon in a senseless attack.
> 
> There are lots of other threads that can be started or added to for discussion of all the other crap that will swirl around this awful tragedy.



26 my friend.


----------



## ArmyRick

Totally agree. 100% heart felt sympathy, I could only imagine if that happened to one of my children (To any parent, its probably one of the most dreadful thoughts), it must be emotionally crushing. May they eventually find peace with it. 

As for those that want to make this a platform for an agenda, please don't. This is such a crazy and random act by someone extrememly messed up that a tornado would have been easier to predict.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> I wrote a column for my Outdoor Site indicating that evil was the enemy here: http://www.fishcamphunthike.com/guns-again/blog-70/



Excellent article muskrat!


----------



## The Bread Guy

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> I wrote a column for my Outdoor Site indicating that evil was the enemy here: http://www.fishcamphunthike.com/guns-again/blog-70/


Well put!  Not an easy solution, but one that needs considering.


----------



## George Wallace

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> 26 my friend.



20 innocent children.
 7 innocent adults.
 1 murder/suicide.
 2 hospitalized in serious condition.

If you really want to get picky.


----------



## Jarnhamar

George Wallace said:
			
		

> 20 innocent children.
> 7 innocent adults.
> 1 murder/suicide.
> 2 hospitalized in serious condition.
> 
> If you really want to get picky.



Thank you for correcting my mistake, the link I clicked on only stated 26.


----------



## daftandbarmy

NRA releases first statement since Newtown shootings

The National Rifle Association released it's first statement since the shootings in Newtown, CT on Tuesday. The statement reads as follows:

The National Rifle Association of America is made up of four million moms and dads, sons and daughters – and we were shocked, saddened and heartbroken by the news of the horrific and senseless murders in Newtown.

Out of respect for the families, and as a matter of common decency, we have given time for mourning, prayer and a full investigation of the facts before commenting.

The NRA is prepared to offer meaningful contributions to help make sure this never happens again.

The NRA is planning to hold a major news conference in the Washington, DC area on Friday, December 21.


Details will be released to the media at the appropriate time.

http://www.ksla.com/story/20376031/nra-releases-first-statement-after-newtown-shootings


----------



## Fishbone Jones

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> NRA releases first statement since Newtown shootings
> 
> The National Rifle Association released it's first statement since the shootings in Newtown, CT on Tuesday. The statement reads as follows:
> 
> The National Rifle Association of America is made up of four million moms and dads, sons and daughters – and we were shocked, saddened and heartbroken by the news of the horrific and senseless murders in Newtown.
> 
> Out of respect for the families, and as a matter of common decency, we have given time for mourning, prayer and a full investigation of the facts before commenting.
> 
> The NRA is prepared to offer meaningful contributions to help make sure this never happens again.
> 
> The NRA is planning to hold a major news conference in the Washington, DC area on Friday, December 21.
> 
> 
> Details will be released to the media at the appropriate time.
> 
> http://www.ksla.com/story/20376031/nra-releases-first-statement-after-newtown-shootings



Almost strange that they are the only organization that has given time to mourn and proper thought to a reasoned response amongst all the knee jerk reaction politicians and special interest groups. :


----------



## GAP

recceguy said:
			
		

> Almost strange that they are the only organization that has given time to mourn and proper thought to a reasoned response amongst all the knee jerk reaction politicians and special interest groups. :



I am sooooo sick of the media feeding frenzy over this shit....enough already!!!  :


----------



## Fishbone Jones

GAP said:
			
		

> I am sooooo sick of the media feeding frenzy over this shit....enough already!!!  :



You really expected a different response from them?


----------



## GAP

No, but the world does not revolve around new town or whatever it is called....


----------



## estoguy

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> I wrote a column for my Outdoor Site indicating that evil was the enemy here: http://www.fishcamphunthike.com/guns-again/blog-70/



Fantastic article and articulates exactly what I've been saying to people - we need to understand WHY these things happen and how we can prevent them.  Knee-jerk reactions aren't the solution.

And I'm glad the NRA is taking to the time to respond to this and didn't come out, to use a pun, "all guns blazing".  The people who are trying to take political advantage of this situation are sickening.


----------



## Jarnhamar

estoguy said:
			
		

> Fantastic article and articulates exactly what I've been saying to people - we need to understand WHY these things happen and how we can prevent them.  Knee-jerk reactions aren't the solution.
> 
> And I'm glad the NRA is taking to the time to respond to this and didn't come out, to use a pun, "all guns blazing".  The people who are trying to take political advantage of this situation are sickening.



I hope the NRAs response has nothing to do with gun control, the rights of Americans, the second amendment or anything gun related.


----------



## jpjohnsn

recceguy said:
			
		

> Almost strange that they are the only organization that has given time to mourn and proper thought to a reasoned response amongst all the knee jerk reaction politicians and special interest groups. :


Well, that's an interesting take on the silence, I must admit.  Not one based in reality, but an interesting take nonetheless.  The NRA went incommunicado because anything they could have said in the time immediate following the events would have illicited a backlash.  That politicians who had previously been given an "A" in the NRA's pro-gun vote marking scheme suddenly started saying things like 'nothing's off the table' is evidence of that.

The difference between their response here and their response to Columbine shows that they learned an important lesson and here it is:

One of their best talking points to cut off debate has always been that the immediate aftermath of a tragedy is a time for mourning and not the time to discuss gun control.  It's been a successful strategy - and, I'm sorry, the lefties are continually accused of this when the subect comes up but the conservatives always seem to get a pass when they have rushed in, gums flapping, spouting 2nd Amendment talking points.  This time, someone at the NRA finally clued in that issuing any kind of statement right away when emotions are running that high would hurt them.

Their eventual statement comes as the wave of grief has crested and has begun to subside and was well thought out and subdued.   Don't get me wrong, I despise the NRA, but they have been handling this right so far.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

jpjohnsn said:
			
		

> Well, that's an interesting take on the silence, I must admit.  Not one based in reality, but an interesting take nonetheless.  The NRA went incommunicado because anything they could have said in the time immediate following the events would have illicited a backlash.  That politicians who had previously been given an "A" in the NRA's pro-gun vote marking scheme suddenly started saying things like 'nothing's off the table' is evidence of that.
> 
> The difference between their response here and their response to Columbine shows that they learned an important lesson and here it is:
> 
> One of their best talking points to cut off debate has always been that the immediate aftermath of a tragedy is a time for mourning and not the time to discuss gun control.  It's been a successful strategy - and, I'm sorry, the lefties are continually accused of this when the subect comes up but the conservatives always seem to get a pass when they have rushed in, gums flapping, spouting 2nd Amendment talking points.  This time, someone at the NRA finally clued in that issuing any kind of statement right away when emotions are running that high would hurt them.
> 
> Their eventual statement comes as the wave of grief has crested and has begun to subside and was well thought out and subdued.   Don't get me wrong, I despise the NRA, but they have been handling this right so far.



Thanks for your opinion, which is what it is, 'your opinion'. Not much provable fact there.

And an extremely biased one at that, so highly suspect at best and easily discounted.


----------



## muskrat89

> I despise the NRA



I'm a member of the NRA. Do you despise me, jp?


----------



## jpjohnsn

recceguy said:
			
		

> Thanks for your opinion, which is what it is, 'your opinion'. Not much provable fact there.
> 
> And an extremely biased one at that, so highly suspect at best and easily discounted.


Easily discounted, eh?  Fair's fair; your assertion is no more provable than mine and clearly indicated an equal level of bias so sauce for the goose I guess.

I'm not any kind of anti-gun bleeding heart.  As a gun owner and a hunter myself, I still believe groups like the NRA and individuals like Ted Nugent do more harm to the perception of people like me than anything.  And in Canada, the fact that the majority of the people in the country aren't gun owners - or even seen one up close, and have been successfully brainwashed to think guys like me are one bad day from being Kimveer Gill, I don't need those the NRA doing to the firearm debate what Todd Akin did to the birth control debate.  Why they are playing to their base in the USA, they are undermining mine, here in Canada.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

jpjohnsn said:
			
		

> Easily discounted, eh?  Fair's fair; your assertion is no more provable than mine and clearly indicated an equal level of bias so sauce for the goose I guess.
> 
> I'm not any kind of anti-gun bleeding heart.  As a gun owner and a hunter myself, I still believe groups like the NRA and individuals like Ted Nugent do more harm to the perception of people like me than anything.  And in Canada, the fact that the majority of the people in the country aren't gun owners - or even seen one up close, and have been successfully brainwashed to think guys like me are one bad day from being Kimveer Gill, I don't need those the NRA doing to the firearm debate what Todd Akin did to the birth control debate.  Why they are playing to their base in the USA, they are undermining mine, here in Canada.



Paranoid too.

...and you're right. Mine wasn't an opinion, like yours. Mine was an observation. Thanks for noting the difference.


----------



## Haletown

Blackfive has a wonderful idea.

http://www.blackfive.net/main/


----------



## TwoTonShackle

Ah the gun control debate, brings out the best in people.

In my opinion this incident should spark more debate about mental health care and the support/lack thereof in our countries.  I need to believe that the gun man suffered from some sort of disorder and that no rational or reasonable person would ever be capable of such a heinous act.  That professionals can more accurately identify warning signs and that the education system and the general populous as a whole can be taught to better recognize suspect behaviour.  Wether this kid had access to guns, knives or the internet to create an IED, I think he would have eventually found a way to hurt others.  So I say don't only look at taking the weapons out of the hands of those who may be deranged enough to use them to harm innocents, but also focus on treating people so they don't want to pick those weapons up in the first place.

i wish for strength, support and the ability to carry on for all those families and friends of the deceased.  I hope that all of the deceased are at peace.


----------



## GAP

Sales of bulletproof backpacks, kids' body armor by Utah company soar 500 percent following Connecticut shootings
By Joshua Rhett Miller December 19, 2012 FoxNews.com
Article Link

Sales for bulletproof backpacks and child-sized body armor manufactured by a Utah company have increased 500 percent since last week’s shooting massacre at Connecticut’s Sandy Hook Elementary, company officials said.

Derek Williams, director of sales and marketing for Amendment II, said Wednesday that the Salt Lake City-based firm has seen “incredible demand” for its pint-sized products that feature lightweight armor called RynoHide.

“We’ve seen incredible demand, sales have gone up 500 percent for those particular products,” Williams said. “It’s just gone through the roof.”

The backpacks, which retail for as little as $300, will stop a bullet fired from a .357 Magnum and feature an armor component that weighs just 10 ounces, Williams said. He declined to discuss specific sales figures.

“It’s so lightweight, it only adds 10 ounces to their backpack,” the father of six told FoxNews.com. “Would this armor have helped the kids in Connecticut? We don’t know, but any armor is better than no armor.”
More on link


----------



## Jarnhamar

removed


----------



## PMedMoe

According to this article (and a live blog on The Newtown Patch), the protesters from the Westboro Baptist Church didn't show up.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Well, this angle didn't take long to pop up ....


> Adam Lanza aspired to be a Marine, one of "the few, the proud."
> 
> Failing that, he planned to join another branch of the military.
> 
> That is what he told his mother Nancy Lanza, his biggest cheerleader, and that is what she relayed to one of her closest friends, Ellen Adriani of Sandy Hook.
> 
> At first, Nancy Lanza supported her youngest son's dream. She liked the idea that the military would give him purpose, a career path and structure to his life. But the more she thought about it, the more she saw a downside.
> 
> "It became overwhelmingly clear to her that it [military service] wasn't right for him," Adriani said. "She squashed" any notion of Adam joining the Marines or any branch of the armed services by reminding him "that he didn't like to be touched," said Adriani, and that if he were injured "doctors and medics would have to handle him to treat him." ....


Like THIS made the difference .... :facepalm:


----------



## PMedMoe

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Well, this angle didn't take long to pop up ....Like THIS made the difference .... :facepalm:



Sounds like Mom was pretty controlling....


----------



## Jarnhamar

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> According to this article (and a live blog on The Newtown Patch), the protesters from the Westboro Baptist Church didn't show up.



Looks like you're right, thank you.


----------



## jollyjacktar

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> According to this article (and a live blog on The Newtown Patch), the protesters from the Westboro Baptist Church didn't show up.


First intelligent thing they've accomplished that I've heard of.


----------



## maikeru333

There is evidence of a coverup in the sandyhooks shooting.

-a coroner's reporter showing adam died the day before the shooting was posted online
-the police radio scanner recordings clearly mention multiple shooters, as well as some of these shooters being captured 'alive' at the time...
-adam lanza was found with only hand guns on him, and the reports are that the shootings were done by a rifle - there was a rifle found in a car -said to be adam lanza's, but bloggers have checked the licence plate and found the ACTUAL owners of the vehicle the weapon was found in, and their names, and criminal records, as well as showing the media changing their story on this and lying about the details

some people suggest there are ties and similarities between the batman movie shooter case (where there is a direct connection to psyops and the LIBOR scandal) and what happened in the sandy hooks case, ie similar modus operandi , see matt taibbi's articles for some good 'mainstream media' reports on the LIBOR banking corruption scandal  

I've been trying to verify the information that i've seen; these are the things that seemed to have the strongest evidence and were the most compelling that I saw... there is a list of 'unanswered questions' that was circulating on the internet that shows some inconsistencies in this case when examined, although there were some errors in it (people suggested they felt it was better to share information quickly rather than wait to critically analyze every one of these questions first).

the doctrine of 'order out of chaos', (Create a)problem-reaction-solution (that people creating the problem want), or the 'shock doctrine' as naomi klein explores in depth in her book and the documentary based on the book which is free to watch online, if taken as modus operandi, could very well appear here, as much political action is being taken based on these events. So not to take the reality of the seriousness of this event lightly, personally I think it warrants a deeper look through less traditional channels.


----------



## Container

So the first responders shot the children in the school?

You are so far out of your lane it isnt even funny. Of course the radios and statements made at the time are contrary- those are based on a situation with moving parts where people are seeing and hearing different things. Hundreds of people calling in "tips" at once and people stepping over the bodies trying to find if there is only one shooter or more than one.

Maybe someday you should risk some skin off your ass and see what its like afterwards for you.


----------



## PMedMoe

maikeru333 said:
			
		

> There is evidence of a coverup in the sandyhooks shooting.



Any links to back your conspiracy claim?   :Tin-Foil-Hat:



			
				Container said:
			
		

> You are so far out of your lane it isnt even funny.



Agreed.   :


----------



## The Bread Guy

maikeru333 said:
			
		

> There is evidence of a coverup in the sandyhooks shooting ....


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight .....

More reading, less posting for you for a bit.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Old Sweat

In light of our muted friend's post re "a coverup in the sandyhooks [sic] shooting" I suggest that you consider reading Jonathan Kay's _Among The Truthers: A Journey into the Growing Conspiracist Underground of 9/11 Truthers, Birthers, Armageddonites, Vaccine Hysterics, Hollywood Know-Nothings, and Internet Addicts._ Mister Kay is a managing editor, columnist, blogger and member of the editorial board at The National Post. His thesis is that because of the 9/11 terrorist attacks "people are abandoning reality and retreating into internet-based fantasy worlds conjured out of their own fears and prejudices. . ." I would suggest the trend was already there - think the JFK assassination and the midair explosion of the airliner over Long Island - but the availability of the internet allowed people to connect with one another so as to develop the inconsistencies in any situation into massive conspiracies with a wide following of believers.


----------



## George Wallace

I would surmise that the new TV show "The Following" has a rabid fan.


----------



## Pandora114

I have tons of Autism parents in my facebook list.  (Goes with having a kid with autism) Unfortunately, a good many of them are nuts like the muted tinfoiler.  You should see my newsfeed...one guy actually believes the moon is a hollow man made space station.  

I keep them around for laughs.  

And yes some most of them do think Sandy Hook was just a conspiracy for Obama to take guns away from the American people.  

You know, I watched the Alex Jones vs Piers Morgan on Piers Morgan tonight.  I laughed really hard at Jones.  He did not do his "truther" movement any favours I tell ya.  If you want a good laugh, watch it on youtube.  

I'm not a fan of either guy...but man, Morgan held it together.


----------



## cupper

Bat Crap Crazies are ready to pounce on anything to further their own delusional agendas.

Sandy Hook: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandy_Hook_Elementary_School_shooting_conspiracy_theories

9/11: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/911_conspiracy

JFK Assassination: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_F._Kennedy_assassination_conspiracy_theories

Moon Landings: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_Landing_Conspiracy

General Theories: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_conspiracy_theories


Good time to invest in Alcoa Stocks, and sit back and wait for the Squirrel Uprising.


----------



## The Bread Guy

And the conspiracy train keeps on rolling ...  :Tin-Foil-Hat:


> ... To an epistemological certainty, Sandy Hook was not real, nobody real died. Sandy Hook was a FEMA drill with the purpose of generating support for an extreme gun control and federal power agenda. This review will simply catalog the main factual data that demonstrates the certainty ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Sadly this dishonours the victims and harms the gun rights side at the same time.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Colin P said:
			
		

> Sadly this dishonours the victims and harms the gun rights side at the same time.


 :nod:


----------



## mariomike

July 30, 2016

Newtown, Connecticut (CNN) — Sandy Hook Elementary will be filled with students again this August. 
http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/29/us/sandy-hook-school-reopening/index.html
"The building also includes security cameras throughout the ceilings of the hallways, secure doors, visible locks on each door and bullet-proof glass. Other security and safety plans in the school are confidential."


----------



## mariomike

Adding for reference,

Governor's Sandy Hook Advisory Commission
http://portal.ct.gov/Departments_and_Agencies/Office_of_the_Governor/Learn_More/Working_Groups/Governor_s_Sandy_Hook_Advisory_Commission/

As recommended, cities across the US are equipping their non-tactical Paramedics and EMTs with Ballistic PPE ( BPPE ). NYC just put out a massive contract for ballistic helmets and vests for their entire non-tactical EMS fleet.

ETF Paramedics have had this stuff for years. Now cities are issuing BPPE to all non-tactical  crews, 
http://www.fox8live.com/story/32870598/new-orleans-equips-paramedics-with-bullet-proof-vests-military-grade-helmets


----------



## CBH99

EMS in Calgary has worn black body-armor for years, with a big white EMS patch across the back.


----------



## mariomike

CBH99 said:
			
		

> EMS in Calgary has worn black body-armor for years, with a big white EMS patch across the back.



Is that right? Even non-tactical Paramedics?

Do they wear it all the time? ( Except in stations and hospitals. )


----------



## CBH99

All paramedics for Alberta Health Services are issued body-armor.  It says EMS on the front & has the big medical insignia on the back.  Anytime I see paramedics dealing with something on the street, they always have it on.

I had to call EMS for my mother about 6 months ago, at about 1am.  Both of those medics were wearing it.

Tactical EMS in Calgary & Edmonton have the same uniform as police tactical members, but with EMS on the body-armor.


----------



## mariomike

Update.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/alex-jones-damages-sandy-hook-shooting-1.6542279
		




> A Texas jury on Friday ordered conspiracy theorist Alex Jones to pay $45.2 million US in punitive damages to the parents of a child who was killed in the Sandy Hook Elementary School massacre, adding to the $4.1 million he must pay for the suffering he put them through by claiming for years that the nation's deadliest school shooting was a hoax.


----------



## brihard

mariomike said:


> Update.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/alex-jones-damages-sandy-hook-shooting-1.6542279


He’ll pay less than that. Texas law caps punitive damages. But Jones is facing more trials in both Texas and Connecticut, where the shooting actually took place. He’s also facing the revelation of a lot of embarassing and inconvenient information, and may already face criminal charges for perjury from the first trial. Couldn’t happen to a better person.


----------



## OldSolduer

brihard said:


> He’ll pay less than that. Texas law caps punitive damages. But Jones is facing more trials in both Texas and Connecticut, where the shooting actually took place. He’s also facing the revelation of a lot of embarassing and inconvenient information, and may already face criminal charges for perjury from the first trial. Couldn’t happen to a better person.


People like him - and others on the political spectrum - used to be told "STFU when we want your opinion we'll ask for it".

The information age has been hijacked to an extent by Aholes on all sides.


----------



## Furniture

OldSolduer said:


> People like him - and others on the political spectrum - used to be told "STFU when we want your opinion we'll ask for it".
> 
> The information age has been hijacked to an extent by Aholes on all sides.


Alex Jones was an early adapter to the use of Brandolini's Law as a way to make money. If you toss out enough BS, eventually one of the thousands of crazy things you say will be close enough to the truth that some people will buy into your message.


----------



## mariomike

People may not read as many books as they used to.
At the library, fiction is kept separate from non-fiction. On the internet, not so much.


----------

